# 2009 NPC USA Championships



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2009)

*2009 NPC USA Bodybuilding, Fitness, Figure, Bikini Championships*

View All Pics Here

*RESULTS:*

*Men's Bodybuilding*

*Overall*
Mark Alvisi

*Earned Pro Card*
Daryl Gee
Mark Alvisi
Grigori Atoyan

*Super Heavyweight*
1. Grigori Atoyan
2. Keith Williams
3. Robert Burneika
4. Chad LaCount
5. Jason Huh
Les Galloway
Rudy Richards
Korbie Nitifoo
Brian Yersky
Todd Jewell
Ryan Foxx
Ronald Pereira
Eric Posejpal
Reginald Brantley
Kenny Gipson
Jerome Ferguson
Stephen Frazier
Ruben Escobar
Malcolm Marshall
Ty Young
Carlos Davito
David Hughes
Craig Golias
Patrick Murray
Drew Jemott
Sean Allan
Ryan Pateracki

*Heavyweight*
1. Mark Alvisi
2. Lee Banks
3. Fred Smalls
4. Vladimir Sizov
5. Zinjun Croon
6. Kevin Sperling
7. Kenneth Jackson
8. David Coleman
9. Parenthesis Devers
10. Jermaine Bell
11. Jeff Long
12. Mark Erpelding
13. Brian Copeland
14. Carl Matthews
15. Tony Bland
David Kalick
Steven Preza
Tony Tauala
David Fenty
Cesar Martinez
Thomas Lackey
Garrett Hawkins
Frank Nezdoba
Scott Stevens
Josh Wade
Scott Stevenson

*Light Heavyweight*
1. Tamer El-Guindy
2. Branden Ray
3. Matthew Lowden
4. Shaun Crump
5. Pete Ciccone
6. Chulsey Graham
7. Troy Tate
8. George Asmus
9. Chris przybyla
10. Joshua Fred
11. Kali Muscle
12. Christopher Jalali
13. Kiyoshi Moody
14. Naim Abdul-Qadir
15. Marcos Teixeira
Jason Wojo
Benjamin Loehrer
Maxwell Carlisle
Klaus Pritschet
Brock Bentson
Odis McCullough
Mark Smith
Craig A. Torres
Shawn Mack
Eli Walsh
Aaron Jones
Shawn Nieman
Michael Carter
Vince Gumataotao
Daniel Koyama
William Ayoubi

*Middleweight*
1. Daryl Gee
2. Nico Roberson
3. Shavis Higa
4. Malachi Walker
5. Alexander Dunn
6. Jacob Wilson
7. James Savage
8. Guillermo Escalante
9. Oscar Saucedo
10. Rich Legislador
11. Steve Karnya
12. Tryson Shigemoto
13. Nos Racoma
14. John Bourque
15. Teddy Atkins

*Welterweight*
1. Luis Santa
2. Eddie Foster
3. Anthony Marmon
4. Daniel Rocha
5. Bryan Renshaw
6. Arleigh Bumanglag
7. Jesse Sabater
8. Jamie Allen
9. Ronald Derby
10. John Noonan
11. Rich Moran
12. Brian Hofer
13. Rene Rivas-Chavez
14. Scott Turner
15. Jesse Lopez
16. Michael Bautista

*Lightweight*
1. Travis Rogers
2. Marc Bennett
3. Tony Boone
4. Jimmy Nguyen
5. Michael Manibog
6. Carlo Villesenda
7. Brad Askam
8. Josh Sojda
9. Daniel Carraway

*Bantamweight*
1. Alvin Viernes
2. James Schumpert
3. Eddie Damaso
4. Alan Watari
5. Lawrence Wu


*Women's bodybuilding
 Overall*
Angie Salvagno

*Earned Pro Card*
Akila Pervis
Angie Salvagno

*Heavyweight*
1. Holly Geersen
2. Michelle Brent
3. Angela Rayburn
4. Julie Assa
5. Vicki Manfredi
Jill Theobald
Bettina Kadet
Yamile Marrero
Marcia Ferguson
Yahaira Agosto
Aleesha Young
Lunette Johnson

*Light Heavyweight*
1. Angie Salvagno
2. Christine Sabo
3. LaDawn McDay
4. Lisa Boushard
5. Kris Clark
Sherri Enos
Holly Nicholson
Amanda Folstaad
Rebekka Armstrong
Lisa Taubenheim
Mia Howard
Connie Holt
Christy Resendes
Fatima Johnson
Kira Neuman

*Middleweight*
1. Akila Pervis
2. Kirsten Haratyk
3. Angie Robertston
4. Patty Corbett
5. Tomefafa Ameka
Yolie Martinez-Streets
Nola Trimble
Christy Donat

*Lightweight*
1. Margaret Negrete
2. Denise Dinger
4. Brenda Betia
5. Melinda Williamson
Tracy Bodner
Kristen Warner


*Figure*

*Overall*
Listy Allen

*Earned Pro Card*
Listy Allen

*Class A*
Christine Gonzalez
Kelli Dominguez
Dannielle Marez
Trish Wood
Christina Hillis
Gloria Keplinger
Nicole Coleman
Wendy Fortino
Amalia Ralar
Lorna Cavin
Susan Salazar
Sunny Day
Akane Nigro-Ismeal
Tina Francis
Traci Hall
Marie Silva
Marie Cabading-Popov
Ali Stewart
Sandra Augustin
Mandy Henderson
Ann Claiborne
Noy Debeer
Lori Cruz
LaVonda Ezell
Shawna Kondo
Joni Starkey
Margie Araujo

*Class B*
Stephanie Martini
Jocelyn Baum
Kiana Phil-Lewis
Michelle Krause
Kim Currie
Kimberly LaMountain-Hane
Ann Pratt
Yenny Polanco
Ashley King
LuAnn Van-Atkin
Dani Freitas-Ronquilo
Sarah McKinney
Sandra Lombardo
Danielle Agrapides
Jennifer Nixon
Rosalou Traughber
Heather Misra
Jennifer Smythe
Lisa Hahn
Melanie Burger
Tina Cross-Arabis
Jill Nix
Rebecca Canez
Sharle Killorn
Josie Zamora
Monica Mark
Shannon Bennett
Candice Houston

*Class C*
Lisa Madison
Chelsey Morgenstern
Lori Brooks
Shannon Dahlum
Betty Vasquez
Monica Vargas
Priscilla Shaw
Kalani Barber
Pamela Soper
Cynthia Colon
Khristy Poteat
Ann Titone
Tina Davis
Billi Stephens
Megan Phi
Emily Nicholson
Sara Fiore
Vanessa Aragon
Shonda England
Anna Cervantes
Yvette Briant
Ana Tigre
Jenna Boyer
Jessica Colvin
Tracey Gaither
Jeni Hanson
Nichole Guenther
Heather Colleen-Smith
Ana Sanchez
Stephanie Spencer
Heather Blahovec
Amy Faulkner
Holly Semanoff
Michele Bigler
Heather Ruelan
Brenda Dunsmore
Amanda Merlo
Angel Allison
Carrie Cocchi
Lisa Lopez
AJ Jerome
Alexandra Porshnikoff
Casey Brocato
Elena Renteria
Bea Fox
Grace Rivera

*Class D*
1. Listy Allen
Meredith Berthelson
Corey Valentine
Laticia Harrell
Jenny Lewis
Ashley Cooper
Joni Neilson
Teale Mueller
Dani Pendika
Ryan Everson
Sheri Suppes
Laura Bailey
Mariaha Vander-Veen
Amanda Butz
Kristy McKinney
Stacie Hunt
Stacy Hoeder
Holly Doulgerakis
Andrea Rosenbaum
Jessica Temple
Kisha Wilson
Heather Grace
Wendi Edwards
Yvonne Herrera
Tiffany Waddell
Laura Pine
Robin Sinclear
Jami DeBernard
Wendy Ida
Bree Marsh
Heather Udy
Cindy Braaksma
Jennifer McCowan
Jillian Reville
Mikaila Soto
Marlinea Echohawk
Courtney Bynog
Summer Reece
Jessica Moyer
Rene Racicot
Amanda Darce

*Class E*
Alexandra Johnston
Lisa Calhoun
Meaghan Faragasso
Hannah Fox
Jackie Wallace
Tielle Monette
Stephanie McDonald
Kimberly Sheppard
Pam Dotson
Elizabeth Earhart
Parilee Bryngelson
Betty Maguid
Sandy Scamman
Alissa Parker
Danielle Edmonds
Paisley Miller
Michelle Abraminko
Lee-Ann Ellison
Wendy Bogard
April Slutbsky
Jennifer Woodruff
Jill Heggemeier
Jennifer StJohn
Danielle Rouleau
Patricia Nguyen
Ursula Cristofaro
Katie Heath
Kat Morrill
Erin Tucker

*Class F*
Amanda Pozsony
Nicole Miles
Ranee Elder
Darlene Tafoya
Colleen Smith
Catherine Zidell
Becky Youngberg
Taylor Waldrop
Katie Coles
Michelle Bazen
Hannah Ringholm
Anissa Payne
Brigitte Brodksi
Cynthia Glickman
Amanda Bollinger
Cheryl Lenzer
Cindy McIntyre
Kristy STabler
Jeanne Nimmer
Sunshine Smith
Stephanie Gruner
Marty Hames


*Bikini*

*Overall*
Kristal Marshall

*Earned Pro Card*
Amanda Latona
Michele DAngona
Michelle Gullett
Kristal Marshall
Jamie Baird
Monique Minton

*Class A*
1. Michele DAngona
2. Angela Harrell
3. Alicia Meza

*Class B*
1. Michelle Gullett
2. Sheyla Solano
3. Jacquelyn Geringer
4. Donnalene Campbell
5. Clare Cui
Valeria Abarca
Keysha Gonzalez
Elena Andrade
Toniann Rotante
Angela Herblet


*Class C*
1. Kristal Marshall
2. Toby Tokunaga
3. Kelly Willis
4. Andrea Taylor
5. Michelle Hutton
Brittany Glasner
Jennifer Golding
Kimber Cotton
Lisa Taylor
Jennifer Dietrick
Abby Marie-Lindemann
Heather Chittick
Venus Ramos
Christina DeVille
Rowina Cariquitan
Melissa Grady
Janel Leader
Michelle Lamb
Mercedes Schaefer

*Class D*
1. Amanda Latona
2. Mary Jarmolowich
3. Tisha Des-Marteau
4. Kat Holmes
5. Angela Dixon
Heidi Skyhock-Picoli
Noelle Joy
Tanya McCort
Nicole Yochum
Jennifer Long
Melissa Marx
Tina Carcione
Jamie Polk

*Class E*
1. Jamie Baird
2. Natalie Pennington
3. Maysa Quy
4. Dianna Dahlgren
5. Yvonne Vaicius
Michelle Maxwell
Kelly Murray
Jennifer Buckles
Loraine Toone
Elke Hanschke
Kendra Harbaugh
Brenda Jones
Emily Carey
Vanessa Mays
Jennifer Meadows
Tori Briggs
Angela Leong
Angel Whitmore
Melissa Pittman

*Class F*
1. Monique Minton
3. Tricia Montoya
5. Shameen Cochrell
Rhiannon Genov
Joselynne Boshen
Traci Abraham
Renee Jars
Deidra Bryant
Beverly Tedesco
Brendy Scheerer
Stephanie Bentley
Milene Young
Dona Pohl


----------

